# The Tomudka - 09/19/08



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

What? 47 Views and no replies? Are all you people "catch-and-release"? I like to eat fish, and it don't get much better than reds.

I have lived on the right-hand coast for 32+ years and have not caught a keeper. I get 2 in one day that I keep to eat and no one congratulates me? Sorry, I didn't mention the 4 smaller ones I put back. And, I am VERY proud that if had caught any other keepers that they would have gone back. OK, sometimes I have to vent. Anyway, now I can release a few more, since I now know where they are. OK, how many people take their pictures while they're still on the boat, to give the impression that they just let them go? This is a serious question. 

And the Tomudka doesn't get much credit for being one of the hardest to fish areas, and when someone does well, it's like "OK, they got lucky". Trust me, it takes perserverence. Not sure if it takes skill, but it sure takes perserverence. It's OK if you ignore me, since I'm just venting. I'll be eatin' good for a while. 

Well, I just re-read all this and think I shouldn't post it, since it sounds like a child who's had all his friends go home with their toys and left him alone. But, hey, what the h**l, I'm stoked. Just ignore me. ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry Kemo, missed your post cause I was reading
deerfly's adventures with idiots. Mighty dark bronze reds.
I stopped eating reds when they pushed the slot over 18".
I'd rather eat those little mangos in your trailer DIY post.
You don't appear to be launching at the state park.
Is that the small dirt ramp in North Ormond?
Bait or lures? 
You need some pics of the creeks and marshgrass flats
to go with the fish. The basin has some mighty purty vistas.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

No, actually launch at the park. Yeah, it's $3, and $4 if you take a buddy, but you're already there. Most times I get there early and they don't have change yet and just let me go. We got really wet yesterday in the 2 minutes or so that it took to get from out in the basin back in to a protected creek. Worse coming back. Got to add something to the bow to stop the spray from coming over the front of my highsider. Saw some stuff on other posts that I might try. Anyway, I really did feel like a child after I re-read the post, but like I said, "So what?". It's how I felt. Anyway, it was a great day. And I hope I didn't overstep my membership in the forum and p**s anyone off. And I was serious about how may people take the pics like they they let them go but end up eating them. I find it hard to believe.

Have a great weekend.

Kemo


PS - Deerfly amazes me. He's a liability to have around, until something happens. Then he's the guy you most WANT to have around! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know, hangin' round deerfly might be like being a close
friend of Jessica Fletcher or Mike Hammer.
The danger might not have your name on it, but could be a generic: To Whom It May Concern.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

OK guys, think what ya want about me, I got yer back anyway.  

Kemo therapy, any one that drinks Stoli with lime is OK by me, even if they keep legal fish to eat   

as fer the reply/view ratio you need to get over that, don't take it personal, has nothin' to do with anything. As great as this site is, its still the internet...  :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> What?  47 Views and no replies?  Are all you people "catch-and-release"?  I like to eat fish, and it don't get much better than reds.


haha... I was one of those 47. I am not sure if you are paranoid or just a forum junky needing a little back and forth  ;D In my case I am not sure if it was because I was in a hurry or just jumping between different tasks. To be honest weekends are the slowest time on the forum so don't be surprised when you get less feedback.

As for the pictures. I have no problems with keeping your limit. You should be proud that you are doing your part by following the state's rules for conservation. If you are catch and release that is great too. We each do our part in our own way. But pics of dead fish especially next to the boat in the driveway just don't do it for me. I personally like to see pics from out on the water. The setting makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > What?  47 Views and no replies?  Are all you people "catch-and-release"?  I like to eat fish, and it don't get much better than reds.
> 
> 
> But pics of dead fish especially next to the boat in the driveway just don't do it for me.


Just check any of my posts. ;D Actually thinking of changing my forum name to Dead Fish Pics-DFP for short.

Nice fish and keep on posting.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I would rather take the pics out on the water, too. But my camera costs more than my boat, trailer and motor - way too much for me to take it with me on a rough day. I should try to find a cheaper one to take out with me, but I'd rather spend money on the boat and the fishing! 

I really don't feel bad about the responses. Like I said, I was just crying in my Stoli. ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Kemo! Great post and glad to hear it went well. THose are some beaut reds. Glad to hear Bulow is doing well. I hear the water is high everywhere right now. I mean everywhere! When AC and I were putting the boat back on the trailer yesterday at Villano the ramp was gone(!) the water was so high. You just backed into the water level with the parking lot.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Now the views are up to 215, thats a huge ratio to replies!

Fish were made to be eaten, plus released fish tell the others what we are using.

Nice catch!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, a belated congrats on the reds!  Now, let me say that I also saw your post earlier, but I was in a hurry as well. I do my best to respond to most reports, but you have to realize that when you post over a weekend, people are gonna have other stuff going on (like fishing). So, it may take awhile. ;D

And as for keeping reds...well, I'm almost totally catch and release anymore, but I eat em once in awhile and I think it's great you're abiding by the regulations.


----------

